# Deer panel 500x250x35mm



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

*Walnut Deer panel 500x250x35mm*

Just finished this Deer panel. rough cut 3hrs, finish cut 13hrs
First pic is 35mm slab clamped to table ready to start.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Second pic rough cut done 3hrs


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Third pic finish cut was 13hrs. Stained then finish applied.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful piece.


----------



## gjoakes (Mar 23, 2019)

If you don't mind sharing, what tool are you using on the finish pass and how much step-over?


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Very nice!!
I need to do some more 3D carvings.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice! Did you create the file?

David


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

gjoakes said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what tool are you using on the finish pass and how much step-over?


Finish pass tool is 1.0mm tapered ball, the stepover is 0.2mm
This is probably over kill. Advantage is it does excellent detail and a smooth finish with minimal post sanding. The down side is long run time.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Very nice! Did you create the file?
> 
> David


No, I am currently CAD illiterate. I purchase STL files online at ebay, etsy anywhere I can find what I need.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

better than very nice...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Cncest said:


> No, I am currently CAD illiterate. I purchase STL files online at ebay, etsy anywhere I can find what I need.


That doesn't take away from the work, not at all. I was just curious. 

Do you run dust collection the entire job or just occasionally vacuum the dust/shavings?

David


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

difalkner said:


> That doesn't take away from the work, not at all. I was just curious.
> 
> Do you run dust collection the entire job or just occasionally vacuum the dust/shavings?
> 
> David


Saw dust is a problem, especially the very fine stuff. So I run the vac the entire time.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You Cnc guys amaze me, I like that.
Herb


----------



## garymkrieg (May 26, 2018)

Would you point me in the direction for where you got this file?


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

garymkrieg said:


> Would you point me in the direction for where you got this file?


This one was on eBay. Search stl router.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Model-S...-/124178572598?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

That is awesome


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Will this be wall art or serve some other purpose? Gorgeous...


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Bstrom said:


> Will this be wall art or serve some other purpose? Gorgeous...


Wall art in a log home.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dan That is a nice clean carve. It will look good on the wall.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I find it hard to fathom... running a router for thirteen hours straight. I wouldn't think it would last very long with those run times. Just amazing. Beautiful job!


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I find it hard to fathom... running a router for thirteen hours straight. I wouldn't think it would last very long with those run times. Just amazing. Beautiful job!


The spindle motor on this cnc is 1.5kw and water cooled. I always monitor the motor temp with a probe. Normal temp is 96F max. Long cnc run times are not a problem so far. 
Typical failures I've encountered involved support equipment. These include PC software freeze up and shop vac failure.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cncest said:


> The spindle motor on this cnc is 1.5kw and water cooled. I always monitor the motor temp with a probe. Normal temp is 96F max. Long cnc run times are not a problem so far.
> Typical failures I've encountered involved support equipment. These include PC software freeze up and shop vac failure.


can you elaborate more on the water cooling system???....
thanks...


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> can you elaborate more on the water cooling system???....
> thanks...


If you look at the first pic in my first post, you can see the cooling water lines at the top of the spindle. Below the cnc table I have a 5gal bucket filled with coolant. There is a small pump submerged in the bucket pumping coolant to the spindle and then returns to the bucket. A simple system but effective.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I find it hard to fathom... running a router for thirteen hours straight. I wouldn't think it would last very long with those run times. Just amazing. Beautiful job!


That's why spindles are way better (and of course, more expensive) than routers in a CNC. One spindle will outlast up to 10 routers. Plus they're usually quieter. The good ones are made to run 24/7. I use Ridgid vacs and they usually last 12-15 months. I have 3 of them so I just keep recycling them back to HD. A dedicated computer with no internet or anything else hooked up to it also helps. You have to remember that he also has a small hobby machine. A bigger more powerful one would cut that bed time down dramatically. Gotta admit, it's a good looking piece!! 
Just wish he'd use inches instead of those mm things. Old minds can't convert without looking at a cheat sheet.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cncest said:


> If you look at the first pic in my first post, you can see the cooling water lines at the top of the spindle. Below the cnc table I have a 5gal bucket filled with coolant. There is a small pump submerged in the bucket pumping coolant to the spindle and then returns to the bucket. A simple system but effective.


what cools the coolant???


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

The coolant circulation transfers the heat to the coolant mass in the bucket. So the 4 gallons of coolant in the bucket heats up as the heat is transfered. There is also some evaporation taking place in the bucket.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cncest said:


> The coolant circulation transfers the heat to the coolant mass in the bucket. So the 4 gallons of coolant in the bucket heats up as the heat is transfered. There is also some evaporation taking place in the bucket.


would a heat exchanger (radiator) w/ a pancake fan be a benefit???
easy enough to do...


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> what cools the coolant???





Stick486 said:


> would a heat exchanger (radiator) w/ a pancake fan be a benefit???
> easy enough to do...


Yes, it would work. I've seen that type of radiator with fan on high end desktop PC. But for now the current bucket setup is fine.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> would a heat exchanger (radiator) w/ a pancake fan be a benefit???
> easy enough to do...


That's what I have for our 3kW spindle - a computer radiator. Our reservoir is 7 gallons but I only put 5 gallons in - four of distilled water and one of RV antifreeze. Everything goes through the radiator with fan attached.









David


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

difalkner said:


> That's what I have for our 3kW spindle - a computer radiator. Our reservoir is 7 gallons but I only put 5 gallons in - four of distilled water and one of RV antifreeze. Everything goes through the radiator with fan attached.
> 
> View attachment 389497
> 
> ...


Nice setup.
What temperature are you able to maintain on an extended run?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Cncest said:


> Nice setup.
> What temperature are you able to maintain on an extended run?


The longest run I've had was about 40 minutes of fairly heavy cutting - radius dishes for acoustic guitar tops and backs. I didn't check the water temp but did shoot the body of the spindle and at the last minute of the run it was right at 105°. As soon as the 1/2" bit stopped rotating I put my hand on it to change bits so either I'm really tough or it wasn't very warm.

Final light cleanup pass - 








David


----------



## Whitey. (Jun 30, 2019)

honesttjohn said:


> Just wish he'd use inches instead of those mm things. Old minds can't convert without looking at a cheat sheet.


I was pleasantly delighted that mm was used personally.

Imperial works great for larger measurements but mm is a must when you get down to the nity gritty


----------

